# C^C Alarmstufe Rot 3 Der Aufstand Giga festung



## -FA- (16. Juli 2010)

Hi, uich hab mal ne Frage. Da gibts ja diese ... giga festungen. Im wasser bekommt man die schon schwer weg aber in der luft mit dem laser so gut wie kaum. Hbt ihr ne ahnung wie man dei diner am schnellsten wenn sie in der luftsind killt, weil dieser laser verurscahct massiv schaden.


----------

